# Working in NL with Dual Citizenship



## mc.brooklyn (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi all,

I'm considering a new job in Amsterdam. I am an American with a second passport from Italy. As an Italian I can work in NL easily but with all the craziness going on in the US about immigration and talk of making US citizens apply for visas in Europe, I wonder if I should enter on a work visa from the US.

When I travel back and forth to the US, and I don't have a visa from NL, won't I get hassled by immigration in both countries?

Anyone with similar experience?

Thanks,

MC


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

From what I have seen online, when you have two passports, normally each country will require you to use their passport when I arriving there. So you would simply use your Italian passport to enter (and work) in Europe, and use your US passport when entering the US.

I don't think you'd need a work permit for NL. You do have to get registered in NL though, which means going to the municipality with your rental contract to get a BSN (soc. sec.) number.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you are a dual national, you normally will have to carry both passports when you travel. The US absolutely requires its citizens to enter the US on their US passport. I know of dual citizens who have been hauled into the "interrogation room" on arrival and questioned for an hour or more when attempting to enter the US on their "other" passport - and this was well before all the nonsense began about the seven countries, etc. Allegedly, they can (but only occasionally do) hit you with a massive fine for this particular transgression of immigration law.

Similarly, you should use your EU passport to enter any EU country - simply to avoid any hassle. 

On leaving the US, there normally is no formal passport control, though you're well advised to show the airlines your US passport and just let them "assume" you're going to Europe on holiday. This may change if and when the EU starts requiring visas for "visits" (as they are currently considering) - but ultimately, you'll wind up having to show both your passports (i.e. to assure them you do actually have authorization to enter Europe without a visa).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ExBat (Nov 24, 2015)

You use your US passport to exit (show during departure) the US and you use your Italian passport to enter NL (show during arrival).


----------

